# What does it all mean??



## jrwillden (May 26, 2008)

Can anyone let me know what I've just bought...

I purchased this lens yesterday off the internet: *Tamron* *AF 28-200mm f/3.8-5.6 LD Aspherical (IF) Super*. 

I don't know what I did. I heard this was a good lens somewhere but did I make a wrong choice for a beginner? I don't know if it's fast or slow. I don't even know what *LD Aspherical (IF) Super* means. 

I thought I also saw somewhere it is a macro or has a macro function. But with that aperture? See! I don't know ANYTHING about this equipment or how to even use the words in the right context. Oh what have I done?!!

Can anyone tell me what this lens is all about?


----------



## JerryPH (May 26, 2008)

First advice:
- Don`t be buying things when you know nothing about it! 

Second advice:
- No its not a fast lens.

Third advice:
- Is it a good lens?  In brighter conditions, perhaps... but its still not a very sharp lens.

This is a general usage lens for average use.  It has a nice amount of zoom but it won`t be very sharp nor be very good indoors or in places where light is limited.

Did I mention to not do things like spending your money until you educate yourself at least on WHAT it is your are spending your money on?


----------



## jrwillden (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I realize how foolish I am. I'm an impulse buyer. I really was hoping I made a good choice. BUT I did want it to take pictures indoors and to be sharp so it seems I have wasted a chunck of change. Perhaps I will find use for it in the future when I am more experienced. Thank you for the input.


----------



## davebmck (May 26, 2008)

There are many places you can go on the internet to read reviews on lenses.  Here is one example: http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php


----------



## jrwillden (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for that site. I can't seem to find this specific lens...perhaps it's older..anyway, I found a review for a similar one that says it is useless in low light conditions. Soooo....

Would having a flash (not the built in one) make a difference in low light, or indoors?


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

jrwillden said:


> Would having a flash (not the built in one) make a difference in low light, or indoors?



Yes that would make a difference: it would improve the amount of light your lens catches. But whether you like that difference remains to be seen. It would _not_ improve the optical characteristics of that lens: it wouldn't get any sharper, or less flare, or less chromatic abberration (a.k.a. purple fringeing)...


----------



## Joves (May 26, 2008)

Well I have the Tamron 28-300mm and, dont have any problems with. Indorrs you can also bump up your ISO for indoors. Best thing to do is set your camera on a tripod and, shoot a pic of the same thing at diffrent f-ratios. There will be a point where the lens will be its sharpest. The only gripe I have with the Tamron is it is slow on focusing but, otherwise it is a great lens.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Joves said:


> bump up your ISO for indoors. Best thing to do is set your camera on a tripod and, shoot a pic of the same thing at diffrent f-ratios. There will be a point where the lens will be its sharpest.



With 99% of lenses that point &#8211; the 'sweet spot' &#8211; is about 2 to 3 stops closed down from its widest aperture. So also in that respect it is advisable to have as fast as possible glass if you want any chance at meaningful control of the DoF.


----------



## davebmck (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about low light situations.  As Joves stated, you can always us a tripod in those situations.  When you are reviewing lenses, it is more important to look at features that you have no control over like sharpness, barrel distortion, auto-focus capablilties, etc.

As for the 28-200, you own it now, so go out and shoot with it.  Find out what you like about it and what you don't like about it.  Even if it is a poor lens, use it for a learning experience.


----------



## jrwillden (May 27, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> With 99% of lenses that point  the 'sweet spot'  is about 2 to 3 stops closed down from its widest aperture. So also in that respect it is advisable to have as fast as possible glass if you want any chance at meaningful control of the DoF.


 
So what does the *f/3.8-5.6* mean on this particular lens? Does that mean 3.8 is its widest apeture?


----------



## nynfortoo (May 27, 2008)

jrwillden said:


> So what does the *f/3.8-5.6* mean on this particular lens? Does that mean 3.8 is its widest apeture?



3.8 is the largest aperture at the wide end, yes. Your lens can't maintain 3.8 as you zoom, though, so it is 5.6 at the zoom end.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 27, 2008)

You can always try to resell it and buy something else.


----------



## ovjamaica (May 27, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why did you buy the lens when you didn't know anything about it? Did you just want a longer telephoto lens?


----------



## Crosby (May 27, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Most people when they start out don't really know what they are getting until they use it. 

Slow down on the impulse buying, right after I offer you some exercise equipment...
My lenses are cheap and not very good but I am still learning and until I get to a point where my lenses hold me back and then I'll buy a new one, until then, I'm saving for it.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 27, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> 3.8 is the largest aperture at the wide end, yes. Your lens can't maintain 3.8 as you zoom, though, so it is 5.6 at the zoom end.



So, consequently, at the wide angle end the sweet spot would be between F/6 and F/8.0, and at the tele end it would be between F/11.0 and F/16.0.....


----------



## SBlanca (May 27, 2008)

i wish i had as much money as you do to go spending around..next tiem read about things before you buy them


----------



## jrwillden (May 27, 2008)

ovjamaica said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you buy the lens when you didn't know anything about it? Did you just want a longer telephoto lens?


 

Well, I wanted an all purpose lens. I have a Kodak 80-210mm & a Tamron 28-80mm but the feet (or part that attaches to the camera body) just broke recently on the 28-80mm which put me in the market for a new one. I switch between the two so often I thought this lens would make life easier. 

Would it make anyone feel better to know I spent $100 on it. Found it on ebay...excellent condition, no scratches, no wear. 

I really thought I knew more about photography until I stumbled onto this site. It's really been a slap in the face... I realize that even the most beautful shots can have problems with them. Problems I never would have noticed had I not viewed other critiques. I have a lot to learn.

I really appreciate the info from all.


----------



## jrwillden (May 27, 2008)

So...what is the feeling on the lens. Disregard the circumstances in which it was purchased. Is the lens itself worth making space in the camera bag. Should it be resold or can it be useful?


----------



## TheOtherBob (May 28, 2008)

jrwillden said:


> Would it make anyone feel better to know I spent $100 on it. Found it on ebay...excellent condition, no scratches, no wear.


 
Actually, that does change my view -- the lens retails for around $300, I think? And for $100 the lens does...well, it does take pictures. And while the pictures perhaps won't be fantastic, from looking at a few reviews it looks like they won't be affirmatively awful either. And...well, heck, it's $100. Not chump change, sure, but it's not like you'll be eating Ramen for a month to pay for the lens. So if you use it for a while, take pictures with it, and get some amount of pleasure out of doing so....well, Lord knows I've blown $100 on less... :er:

If you later decide to upgrade, there are, of course, better lenses out there -- but with the exception of one or two, they're all much more than $100. So until you get to the point of wanting to buy those other lenses, I'd say go ahead and enjoy this one -- it takes pictures, the pictures should be alright, and so long as you're happy...then all is right in the universe.


----------



## jrwillden (May 28, 2008)

True true. I plan on being educated for all future purchases. 
By the way, I enjoy your signature.


----------

